# need help



## testnoob (May 15, 2019)

im 39 years old and new to trt and working out. i have a high bodyfat%. im 5foot9 230lbs and basicly wondering if 1800 cals is a good start to lose some fat and possibly tone up any muscle i have now. looking for any helpfull advise on where to start with my diet. thank you.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 15, 2019)

You need to start with diet. Have the numbers calculated for a calorie deficit mode on my fitness pal. Mainly Protein/Carb/Fats. You can do that or you can talk to Spongy, read the sticky about dieting in the Dieting forum, it's very helpful.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 15, 2019)

Another thing that would be very helpful to you is to start a log on here of your body so people can see where you're at and offer more helpful advice.


----------



## CJ (May 15, 2019)

What did your diet look like prior to this? What have you done in the past that's worked, or not worked, for you?


----------



## Viduus (May 15, 2019)

Google “TDEE” to get a better starting point since it varies depending on existing body composition and activity level.

That said, you’re pretty close to the calorie level I use. You can always stay there and adjust based on the scale.


----------



## Boss_Hoss (May 15, 2019)

Going from low T to regular or high end T will give you the feeling of more air power. Like less time needed between sets. Be careful with your workout so as to increase volume or intensity at a regular pace.  With your body adjusting to lower caloric intake and increased caloric demand, you do not want to burn up muscle as that could be extremely counter productive. Muscle is alive and burns its own calories as I am sure you know. Might look into some amino acids that prevent catabolic effects such as Luecine (which also happens to be very anabolic), or HMB. And I'm sure someone will get on here with better info than I.


----------



## The Tater (May 15, 2019)

Spongy’s recomp sticky under diet and nutrition is great stuff. Start there dude. Hit the gym and turn that fat into muscle baby!


----------



## Merlin (May 15, 2019)

I used TDEE when I wanted to get serious about it. It just depends on where you're at and your goals. I know personally I started with small steps, such as only drinking water period. Then increased my fruits and vegetable intake substantially. You will be extremely hungry all the time. I agree with looking at what you have been eating. A calorie deficit of that much will not help you build muscle nor will it change your habits toward keeping off the weight.


----------



## GSgator (May 15, 2019)

How long have you been on HRT?


----------



## Trump (May 15, 2019)

If your new to trt I would see what happens without a drastic change in diet like that. Even stay at round maintenance calories and get your try dialled in. Trt along with just starting training should see results


----------



## stonetag (May 15, 2019)

Welcome to the UG.


----------



## testnoob (May 15, 2019)

Thank you for the replies. I’ve been on for only 3 weeks so far. My diet before was horrible mostly daily snacks. I did the calculator and it said for extreme weight loss 1800 calories but I didn’t know if that should be different being on test.


----------



## testnoob (May 15, 2019)

I started eating really clean and lost 15 lbs in 3 weeks but I calculated I was only eating 1200 calories a day and I want to lose fat not muscle


----------



## testnoob (May 15, 2019)

Merlin said:


> I used TDEE when I wanted to get serious about it. It just depends on where you're at and your goals. I know personally I started with small steps, such as only drinking water period. Then increased my fruits and vegetable intake substantially. You will be extremely hungry all the time. I agree with looking at what you have been eating. A calorie deficit of that much will not help you build muscle nor will it change your habits toward keeping off the weight.


 So it would be better to eat close to maintenance which by the calculations says 2500. Thank you I was eating half that. I’ve been eating 4 meals a day of chicken brown rice and broccoli


----------



## Beserker (May 15, 2019)

I’ve been on TRT for 3 weeks as well... what I am concentrating on now is just building muscle.  I have a lot of fat to lose, but my first priority is to put on a solid 20lbs of muscle before I even consider a caloric deficit.  

I’ve probably lost 40+ pounds  of muscle in the last 15 years that I’ve been absent of lifting, so this is coming quick for me... I’ve gained 6 lbs already which I’m sure 90% of that is actually muscle given my progress in the weight room so far.

It just makes sense to me to take advantage of the rejuvenation and build muscle to help burn the fat. TRT is for life, it’s not a race... there’s plenty of time to achieve anything you want.   

Eat clean to fuel your body, work hard in the gym, and you’ll achieve great things.


----------



## testnoob (May 15, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I’ve been on TRT for 3 weeks as well... what I am concentrating on now is just building muscle.  I have a lot of fat to lose, but my first priority is to put on a solid 20lbs of muscle before I even consider a caloric deficit.
> 
> I’ve probably lost 40+ pounds  of muscle in the last 15 years that I’ve been absent of lifting, so this is coming quick for me... I’ve gained 6 lbs already which I’m sure 90% of that is actually muscle given my progress in the weight room so far.
> 
> ...


I have been considering this also I just need to figure out how much to eat and what to eat


----------



## Grego (May 16, 2019)

Rule of thumb is 18 X your body weight in lbs = daily caloric demand. I wouldn’t sweat loosing weight until you have put on some muscle. The more muscle the more calories you will be able to eat.


----------



## Viduus (May 16, 2019)

Boss_Hoss said:


> Going from low T to regular or high end T will give you the feeling of more air power. Like less time needed between sets. Be careful with your workout so as to increase volume or intensity at a regular pace.  With your body adjusting to lower caloric intake and increased caloric demand, you do not want to burn up muscle as that could be extremely counter productive. Muscle is alive and burns its own calories as I am sure you know. Might look into some amino acids that prevent catabolic effects such as Luecine (which also happens to be very anabolic), or HMB. And I'm sure someone will get on here with better info than I.



Two quick points to keep OP on track:

1) As long as your lifting intensely you won’t be losing any real muscle. (Assuming your deficit is sane. I.e roughly 2lbs per week or less. All bets are off if you starve yourself.

2) Don’t worry about individual amino acids. Eat real foods high in protein or just use a regular whey protein shake if you have to. That’ll give you more then enough of every essential and non-essential amino acid. Don’t even sweat the type of whey for now.


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2019)

The fact that you switched to real food instead of junk foods is the main step. I wouldn't worry about hitting a certain calorie target just yet. When you switch to real foods, calories usually take care of themselves, because it's so much harder to overeat on real food vs junk. Not impossible, but harder. Just get in a wide variety of those foods, quality meats, lots of different veggies, etc... 

I'd still track though, just to have that information, and you'll learn alot from doing it. 

Like Trump said though, let your trt kick in, see how that affects you.


----------

